# Xbox flashing red, then orange, then green



## AamitMorthos (Jan 21, 2019)

I've recently got a used Xbox about a week ago and after softmodding it everything was fine. Today, I booted it up and started flashing all 3 colors in order yet there stills doesn't seem to be a problem, no restarts or turn offs as soon as I boot it up. I tried looking up what this means but I couldn't find anything about the light flashing with all 3 colors.

The seller I got it from didn't tell me that the power button didn't work and once you plug it in you'll have to plug it out to restart. Not sure if this has anything to do with the lights or not. But since it's the only problem I ran into when I got the console, I'd thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## fate6 (Jan 21, 2019)

iirc thats actually an option in most modded dash, you can set it to be any of the 3 colors or to cycle between them.
Can even turn it off fully if you wanted to.


----------



## AamitMorthos (Jan 21, 2019)

fate6 said:


> iirc thats actually an option in most modded dash, you can set it to be any of the 3 colors or to cycle between them.



I don't remember turning that option on when I install the mod. Just started today. I'm using unleashx, where can I turn that off?


----------



## fate6 (Jan 21, 2019)

Should be in the settings for the dash tho it could also be it telling you about an error so IDK.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2019)

If everything else is working fine then it might indeed be the LED settings.

In the UnleashX settings there should be an option to change the LED colour.


----------



## AamitMorthos (Jan 21, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> If everything else is working fine then it might indeed be the LED settings.
> 
> In the UnleashX settings there should be an option to change the LED colour.



Yeah, everything's fine, it just kept flashing. But after a bit it just stopped and stayed orange (which was how it was when I hacked it). I'm not sure what was making it blink since I've never changed the LED settings or what made it stop blinking.


----------



## Halosecrets0032 (Dec 31, 2019)

I recently bought a used Original Xbox and I don't know anything about modding but when I booted up it started doing the same 3 color ring and it doesn't show the menu or anything. When I insert a game it doesn't run until I restart the console, I mean, the game must be inside before it plays. Obviously this mean that this Xbox is modded but I want to know what kind of mod it has and is there any way to reverse this?


----------



## AamitMorthos (Jan 1, 2020)

Halosecrets0032 said:


> I recently bought a used Original Xbox and I don't know anything about modding but when I booted up it started doing the same 3 color ring and it doesn't show the menu or anything. When I insert a game it doesn't run until I restart the console, I mean, the game must be inside before it plays. Obviously this mean that this Xbox is modded but I want to know what kind of mod it has and is there any way to reverse this?



I've never really read anything like this before. You said there's no menu at all but you can put a game in and the game plays, right? If it's a softmod you might be able to use *this video*  and return it back to stock since there's an default factory settings option on that menu.


----------



## Halosecrets0032 (Jan 7, 2020)

LadyHaywood said:


> I've never really read anything like this before. You said there's no menu at all but you can put a game in and the game plays, right? If it's a softmod you might be able to use *this video*  and return it back to stock since there's an default factory settings option on that menu.


It's very strange because I thought the Xbox was bricked, I opened it and replace the disc drive that wasn't working at all and left a game in there, when I booted up it run the game as normal. 
If there is no disc when I turn it up it doesn't ask for the date or make any sound, it just stays at de Xbox logo.
I will try your solution and hopefully I will get it to run as a normal Xbox or maybe I'll just use it as a modded Xbox


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 24, 2020)

Halosecrets0032 said:


> It's very strange because I thought the Xbox was bricked, I opened it and replace the disc drive that wasn't working at all and left a game in there, when I booted up it run the game as normal.
> If there is no disc when I turn it up it doesn't ask for the date or make any sound, it just stays at de Xbox logo.
> I will try your solution and hopefully I will get it to run as a normal Xbox or maybe I'll just use it as a modded Xbox


 it may have beened TSOP flashed or even a modchip caue you just used a drive (probably not locked) so it'll work oob did it ask to format the new drive on power on? oh and @LadyHaywood mine did the same thing oddly after i fixed my power issue (which was not clock leakage/corrosion oddly but the power button being stuck) it cleared up since then 2nd boot


----------

